# Ich checks einfach nicht...



## Flunk (29. September 2006)

Vielleicht liegts ja daran, dass ich ne Frau bin, aber ich krieg das mit dem Upload einfach nicht hin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hab nen Mac und schon 100mal den Profiler entzippt und in alle möglichen Ordner geschaut, aber wenn ich dann ingame gehe und bei meinem Char nachsehe is nix da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*hilfe*


----------



## Roran (29. September 2006)

Flunk schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegts ja daran, dass ich ne Frau bin, aber ich krieg das mit dem Upload einfach nicht hin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da Mac / Linux User keine exe Dateien nutzen können, gibts auch eine Version für diese.
http://www.buffed.de/BLASCProfiler.zip
Nur muß man als Mac / Linux User immer einen Manuellen Upload machen,
auf der www.Buffed.de.de  Seite.
Als Mac / Linux User musst du die BLASCProfilerConfig.lua natürlich manuel bearbeiten.

Manuelle Einstellungen: (entsprechend deiner Chars halt)
Um *"Bankchars"* im Blasc anzuzeigen, kann man vollgendes eintragen:

BLASC_CHARS = {"Charname@Realmname","Charname@Realmname"};

Wenn man keine Bankchars anzeigen will( damit keiner rein schauen kann ) kann man das so stehen lassen,
BLASC_CHARS = {}; und muß nix eintragen.


*Struktur der BLASC_Config:*

BLASC_SaveLocs = 1;
BLASC_DEBUG = nil;
BLASC_Level = 2;
BLASC_CHARS = {};

BLASC_DoScanRecipe = nil;
BLASC_DoScanTalents = 1;
BLASC_DoScanEquipment = 1;
BLASC_DoScanBank = 1;
BLASC_DoScanInventory = nil;
BLASC_DoScanGold = nil;
BLASC_DoScanBasic = 1;


Die BLASC_DoScan... Einstellungen entsprechend deinen Vorstellungen einstellen. 1 = aktiv, nil = aus.


----------



## FlashIT (30. September 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Da Mac / Linux User keine exe Dateien nutzen können, gibts auch eine Version für diese.
> http://www.buffed.de/BLASCProfiler.zip
> Nur muß man als Mac / Linux User immer einen Manuellen Upload machen,
> auf der www.Buffed.de.de  Seite.
> Als Mac / Linux User musst du die BLASCProfilerConfig.lua natürlich manuel bearbeiten.



Stimmt so nicht...
Siehe jBlascUpdater *grins*
Alle Feinheiten hat er ja...
Einstellungen setzen, LUA automatisch hochladen...
die Aktualität des Profilers überwachen und ggf. installieren...

Also einfach mal ausprobieren...
Ist halt noch in Entwicklung aber funktioniert soweit grundlegend mit allem was man braucht...

MfG
Commo


----------



## Flunk (30. September 2006)

Also ich bin nun soweit, dass der Blasc Profiler in den AddOns steht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und ich würde ja gerne die Configuration selber machen, aber wie? Besser gesagt, mit welchem Programm bearbeite ich die Config.-Datei?


----------



## Roran (30. September 2006)

Flunk schrieb:


> Also ich bin nun soweit, dass der Blasc Profiler in den AddOns steht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nutzt du Windoof, Linux oder Mac ?
Wenn Windows, dann hast du in der Taskleiste das BLASC Symbol.
Rechts klick drauf machen, und " Einstellungen .... " klicken.

Dann kannst dieses einstellen.
http://www.buffed.de/world-of-warcraft/bla...asc-client.html


Wenn Du Linux oder Mac nutzt,
da hast du hier eine Anleitung von mir.
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...&#entry8442

Und die Config kannst du mit deinem Standard Text Editor bearbeiten.


----------



## FlashIT (30. September 2006)

@Ronan: sie nutzt MacOS, siehe erster Post...

@die Dame:

wie ich schon schrieb... jBlascUpdater
Wieso also nicht einfach mal in diesen Link schauen, das extra für MacNutzer EIN-KLICK-bare App-Package herunterladen... (siehe "DOWNLOAD")


Du musst einfach nur noch das WoW-Verzeichnis angeben wenn die Abfrage kommt und schon kannst du die Einstellungen des BLASCProfilers vollkommen einfach in dem Menu einstellen!!!
PS: Sogar das Installieren des BLASCProfiler-WoW-Addon hättest du dir sparen können, wie gesagt auch DAS macht der jBlascUpdater vollkommen automatisch...


Wieso schreib ich so ein Programm, wenns keiner nutzen will und nun schon sogar Frauen selbst sagen, dass sie keine Ahnung haben, aber dennoch lieber nach dem Weg fragen, obwohl sies soooo einfach haben können *lach*

MfG
Commo


----------



## Rascal (2. Oktober 2006)

Armer Flash, gleich nen Korb gekriegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (2. Oktober 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Armer Flash, gleich nen Korb gekriegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hoffe das ein paar " Gesunde Früchte " drin sind,
er hat eine so ungesunde Farbe im Gesicht,
so Blau.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (2. Oktober 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> er hat eine so ungesunde Farbe im Gesicht,
> so Blau.
> 
> 
> ...


Kommt von den Nächten vor dem Bildschirm...

Nä, BTT
Wie siehts aus, hats geklappt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flunk (2. Oktober 2006)

Sorry Jungs, war die letzten Tage nicht on... vielen Danke für den "Mac-Download" - werds dann gleich mal ausprobieren. hoffe das wird dann was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich sag Bescheid wies gelaufen ist... 
cya

PS: ich geb doch keinem so netten hilfsbereiten Mann einen Korb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlashIT (2. Oktober 2006)

*grinst und freut sich wieder (blau bleibter dennoch! denn das MUSS so!)*


----------



## Flunk (4. Oktober 2006)

FlashIT du bist mein Held  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war so easy mit dem Programm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  vielen vielen vielen Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Respekt man  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

greetz Flunk


----------

